# My kahr P9 slider is jammed after firing



## Cfoods (Oct 13, 2020)

While I was firing my gun I shot and when the slider was coming back it never went all the way back and it’s jammed. Here’s a picture of it. I have no idea what to do any suggestions?


----------



## Cfoods (Oct 13, 2020)

Cfoods said:


> While I was firing my gun I shot and when the slider was coming back it never went all the way back and it's jammed. Here's a picture of it. I have no idea what to do any suggestions?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Take it to your local gun store, they may help you out.
Could be a number of issues.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If I am understanding correctly, the gun fired the slide did not travel fully to the rear did not eject the spent casing and is currently stuck.

You have removed the magazine and the slide won't budge?

There's a couple different options, but taking it to your retailer (call ahead of time and see how they want you to bring it in) is the best bet if you are new to guns.

If you feel up to it it, you can place the gun on the edge of a table or work bench, muzzle toward the floor, hooking the rear sight on the table top and push down.

If you have access to vice, put an empty mag in the gun. Place the grip in the vice perpendicular to the jaws and use a dowel rod , 5/16 should be good and insert the rod in the muzzle and whack it with a hammer forcing the slide back.

Having read that, revisit option 1.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

